# Rhinestone Newbie Help for ss6 and ss10 Designs



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, So I have had alot of newbie's over time ask what is really the difference in detail and stone count between and ss6(2mm) and ss10(3mm) design. So we just had a customer that wanted both we just finished designing and figured this would be a great chance to show the actual difference in appearance and stone count. As you can see the overall size is almost the same. The ss6 design does have awesome detail, but over 1,100 mores stones in cost for each transfer. They are both a 3 color design with 3 templates to layer. 










Figured we could all answer a few questions to help each other and newbies

Questions below: 

Which do you like better? 

Which would you prefer as a customer? 

Which would you prefer as the seller having to create them? 

How much would you sell them for in your area? 

Would you sell them both at the same price? 

Would you sell the ss6 for more because of the stone count even though it is the same size design?


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Still very new at Rhinestone design here, but personally I would have a combination of the 2 sizes, if feasable. 
ss10 for the Bird
ss6 for the Lettering, as this appears to give better detail.

Sharon


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

" I would have a combination of the 2 sizes, "

HI Sharon, If you are using templates I would not recommend the multi-stone size and color for this design. If you want the detail go with the all ss6 design. Reason being you would need to create 6 templates and layer 6 times for each design. 3 colors in the ss10 and 3 colors in the ss6. The amount of extra time it would take to create each transfer would more than pay for the little bit of extra stones you would use. Hope this helps. Now if you have a CAM's then that's a different story. 

Matt


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I work with a lot of 6's because I can get better detail on the fills. No matter high quality the 6 stone is 
I do not think they show up as well on the item. They are also harder to work with.

I try to use 10's as much as possible - easier to brush in and in my opinion bling more due to the size


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Great illustrations, Matt.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dan-ann said:


> I work with a lot of 6's because I can get better detail on the fills. No matter high quality the 6 stone is
> I do not think they show up as well on the item. They are also harder to work with.
> 
> I try to use 10's as much as possible - easier to brush in and in my opinion bling more due to the size


I agree with Sally 100%. I use ss10 as much as possible. 
Also because the ss6 cost nearly the same as ss10, it's a lot more expensive to use the smaller stones.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Correct Sally. 6's do get you that extra detail in the design. However, It all depends on the template material you are using and the machine. Most of the time ss6 are harder to work with, but sometimes they are even easier to work with if the template is cut Correct. We have a video where we brush in over 2,200 ss6 stones perfect in about 1 minute. 

As for the Bling if it is a decent size design I would prefer ss6 for the most Bling. If we are using 6's that mean more stones on the shirt, more stones ='s more facets and angles for the sun to hit, which ='s more bling! 

However, I would say 80% of our designs are made with ss10 stones as they are the most popular.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Ok, So I have had alot of newbie's over time ask what is really the difference in detail and stone count between and ss6(2mm) and ss10(3mm) design. So we just had a customer that wanted both we just finished designing and figured this would be a great chance to show the actual difference in appearance and stone count. As you can see the overall size is almost the same. The ss6 design does have awesome detail, but over 1,100 mores stones in cost for each transfer. They are both a 3 color design with 3 templates to layer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Answers :

To me I like the SS6 better. It would have been easier on the eyes if the colors had been the same to compare but as is I like the SS6 one tho not sure why the SS6 has the white in the letters. That I don't like really.

As a customer the SS6

Don't have enough experience yet

Have to determine my cost and markup first so not sure.

Doubt it but might depending on the amount ordered.

Depends on cost of materials.

Oh and forgot they look good !


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Great points Mark. The White in the letters was preferred by the customer as the logo has the white accent lines and they wanted the stone design exact as the logo.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Personal preference at times cannot play a part in the finished customer project. I have done things that I did not care for but the customer loved it. I use both sizes. I even mix sizes at times. I have also started using elements for accent. Getting ready to do a decal that while I do not particularly care for request, I am doing it as the customer requested. 

I too did not care for the version with the white in the letters but I see the reasoning. It does kind of set the eyes off. 

Great examples. You are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

It is frustrating sometimes isn't it. We get some designs and are like.. are you kidding me. I can make this look so much better. But, the end decision is always with the customer and what they prefer. Great points.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt - I am assuming you used the new DAS software for this design. How much tweaking did you have to do after running it through the program? How long did this design take to setup?

I am considering purchasing new software and beginning to research my choices.

Thanks!!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

This took a good amount of tweaking. The program gave me a good layout to work with, then I went to work. I used Stone Cut Pro here. I would say the overall design took about 1 hour. But, I am very strict with my designs. I could have got away with getting it done in about 10 minutes with little tweaking and the customer would have never said anything not seeing the tweaked design. However, If I showed them both of them you would see a huge difference. Hope this helps. 

Matt


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Matt. Love the work. I like the detail of the SS6 design better. Remember me asking you to stock the 2mm stone? Sorry I haven't fololowed through with anything so far. Also I have a question regarding the "bling" difference between the two sizes mentioned by dann ann (Sally). Another thing I have been wondering about is the thickness of the template material. Do you find a need for thinner material to use the SS6 stones or does the same thickness work about the same for both SS6 and SS10?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Terry, We use the exact same templates for both ss6, ss10 and ss16 designs. The way I look at the BLING Factor is, the more stones the more facets. The more facets the more area for the sun to hit. Which equals the most bling. 

Hope this helps. 

Matt


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Matt, 

As far as pricing goes, what do you normally do in a case like this?

Do you charge more because you used more stones? Or did you charge the same price?

-Aj


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great post Matt, and fantastic job. I'm a little surprized you have so many ss10 stones in a design that size. I've been looking a a few of mine, and they tend to average around 800-900 on the heavy end.

Anyway, I prefer to use all one size stone when doing mascots of this type. I generally start with ss06 and a size around 5". By doing it that way, I can easily offer the same design is a small (ss06), medium (ss10) and large (ss16) size, with a few clicks to change the stone size (using DAS). I like to go heavy on the ss06 when I'm doing a lot of text, and tend to stick with the ss10 for other things, unless I need some small detail.

I would price these designs differently, since I use a combination of stone count and size in my pricing matrix. These are some VERY stone heavy designs, and unless it was a one time thing, I don't think I could sell many of these. I at about $30 for your ss10 and around $50 for your ss06, without any discounting!!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I use 10ss on all designs by either increasing the size of the design or decreasing the detail. I have used 6ss on a few designs as requested by the customer but most of the designs I make are 10x12 inches or even larger and the 10ss work great.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Matt,

You are correct the more stones the more bling. You mentioned maybe having to use 6 templates- 3 ss6 and 3 ss10. You also said it would be easier if you have a CAMMS machine. Attached you will find some designs that I did on the CAMMS. All designs are about 4,000 ss 6's in 4-5 colors. Each design takes on average 7-9 hours of painstaking detail work taking stones in and out and turning to get fine detail

It all comes down to philosophy. Do you want to make a cross, crown, lollipop, baseball out of SS10 or do you want to do what the customer wants-DETAIL. There are a few out there that said you can get the same detall with ss10 that is impossible. You cannot turn a design with ss10 and get fine detail like you can with the ss6. I understand it is all about money- if I use ss6 I will use twice as many stones and it will cost me twice as much to make. It just comes down to what you want to do to make the customer happy. I have a major restauarant chain and I took the account away from a guy who only used ss10 when I saw his design I said this guy cannot be real I made them a sample( ss6 and a few ss10 3 color logo) 18 months ago and I get orders about every 2 months. Just like your RU school design my restaurant chain has an image to uphold on every level of their business from bathrooms to bling.

My attached designs were not done in DAS or any system where you import and vectorize it and hit fill. These were done on the CAMMS software very rudimentry, thats why I did buy the DAS system.

You mentioned the customer wanted detail and that is what you gave him. My customers- dog breeders and judges have very high standards for detail and this is what I give them. Stick to your guns and do SS6 and SS10 if that is what the customer wants. Do it and they will come back.

I am sorry I have rambled on here but some people just dont get it.
You cant put a round peg in a square hole but some will go down trying.

Regards to All

Bob

Hope I did not offend anyone


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Those are awsume


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice and I agree.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

bob emb said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> You are correct the more stones the more bling. You mentioned maybe having to use 6 templates- 3 ss6 and 3 ss10. You also said it would be easier if you have a CAMMS machine. Attached you will find some designs that I did on the CAMMS. All designs are about 4,000 ss 6's in 4-5 colors. Each design takes on average 7-9 hours of painstaking detail work taking stones in and out and turning to get fine detail
> 
> ...


Bob your dogs designs are awesome....I am assuming that they are all made using the ss06 rhinestone? 

You mentioned that you make these using a CAMS....do you think that it is possible to achieve the same look by piecing together multiple layers using a cut template for each color? 

Have you ever tried making them from a template?

I know many have said that DAS has a more accurate way of lining up mulitple layers designs. I do not own the DAS program and I know all it takes is one layer to be off and I'd be starting over.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

allhamps said:


> I would price these designs differently, since I use a combination of stone count and size in my pricing matrix. These are some VERY stone heavy designs, and unless it was a one time thing, I don't think I could sell many of these. I at about $30 for your ss10 and around $50 for your ss06, without any discounting!!


You mentioned that those designs have very heavy stone count. For an "average" size design, how much stones do you use and how much would you charge for that "average" design.

Thanks in advance.

-Aj


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Sweet Designs Bob. @aj- We charge a initial one time design and set-up fee for the design depending on the complexity. For these shirts would would charge $30 for the ss10 design and $35 for the ss6 design. Once the template is made it is cake from that point to make each one. It is the design and set up that all the time is involved. We are not big into the stone count pricing. We base it more on the time involved. Doing so many it is easy to see something and price it out on the spot. 

Hope this helps

Matt


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

tee09 said:


> You mentioned that those designs have very heavy stone count. For an "average" size design, how much stones do you use and how much would you charge for that "average" design.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Aj


For me, a "typical" medium size design, about 8x8, mainly using ss10 stones, can run from simple (about 400-500 stones), to complex (about 900) stones. I do all kinds of funky discount pricing for "preferred customers", as well as quantity discounts, but those designs would range from $7.90 to $11.65. See samples attached.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Slick, 

the price you mentioned seems kinda cheap... is this for the transfer only? Or for the design pressed on a shirt?

Thanks

-Aj


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Thanks everyone. Sweet Designs Bob. @aj We are not big into the stone count pricing.
> Matt


Why not base the price on the stone count?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey AJ, That would be for Transfers. We all wish we could sell shirts for that price with a good profit. No possible though. Sweet designs Slick! Keep up the great work!


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey AJ, That would be for Transfers. We all wish we could sell shirts for that price with a good profit. No possible though. Sweet designs Slick! Keep up the great work!


yea, i kinda thought it was, just wanted to make sure though.

Thanks


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

We do, but it is a wide range. We base it more on the amount of colors than stone count. That is where our time comes in. 

For example. If we have a design that is 2,000 Crystal stones and one color, we could make that shirt in about 5 minutes. However, if we have a 4 color design with 700 stones it could take 10-15 minutes. Our time is more valuable than a few hundred stones. So we would charge more for the 700 stone design with 4 colors than the 2,000 stone design with one color. Hope that makes since. 

When we make 100 rhinestone car decals for a customer and they get a one color design we can knock those out so quick. However, it takes 4 times as long for a 4 color design. Say we do 25 decals an hour for the one color. That would take us 4 hours to complete. But if we had to layer a 4 color design for each decal we might only be able to create 10-15 decals an hour. So that job might take us 6-10 hours to finish. So what if the 4 color design had 800 stone and the once color design had 1,000 stones. We would be charging the customer less money to work twice as much. 

Hope that makes since. Stone count does come into effect on the price, but not as much as time involved. 

Matt


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

A multi color CAMMS is going to be my next purchase. Using rhinestone templates is probably quicker and cheaper for larger production runs but using templates for one offs is not cost effective.

I recently received an order for 20 T-Shirts each with a different name and most of the names were different fonts. This is where owing a CAMMS would pay off. I now have 20 different name templates that I will probably never use.

I run a one man shop so I need to have the ability to set it and forget it. I do embroidery, DTG printing, vinyl cutting, and vinyl printing. It is not uncommon for me to have several different types of projects underway at the same time.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep, it's for the transfers only. I don't do very many actual shirts.

Matt, your right. Stone count is just a portion of my pricing factor. Another part of that is how many colors/stone change outs for the machine. I only have a two color/size machine, so if I have to do 3 change outs for colors or stones, it gets more labor intensive, thus I need to charge a little more. That is another reason why I try to stick to a single size stone as much as possible in designs. It saves having to do a change out for something like 10 ss06 stones used as fillers, when I could have just tweaked the spacing and used all ss10 stones or something like that. I just ran a design for a customer and it was 4 colors and 4 stone sizes, but only 275 total stones!! Not a fun project but they're a good customer


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

TheDecalWorld said:


> We do, but it is a wide range. We base it more on the amount of colors than stone count. That is where our time comes in.
> 
> For example. If we have a design that is 2,000 Crystal stones and one color, we could make that shirt in about 5 minutes. However, if we have a 4 color design with 700 stones it could take 10-15 minutes. Our time is more valuable than a few hundred stones. So we would charge more for the 700 stone design with 4 colors than the 2,000 stone design with one color. Hope that makes since.
> 
> ...


It does make sense

Thanks again

-Aj


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Sick, That is a great point. I can't tell you how many name we have filed away that we will never use again. Everything we do custom now is with the flock template. We have about 20 fonts cut out and we never have to cut custom templates for names anymore. We make a ton of our megabling shirts for teams and leagues and can create the custom last name and number in a matter of minutes on the spot in our trailer at the event. Hope this helps. Keep up the great work! Man that CAMS sounds good though. Just can't justify it right now with the custom ability we now have.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I feel your pain Slick. I can only imagine that for a 275 stone design. Hey! Atleast you didnt have to cut a template for each color and stone size.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

TheDecalWorld said:


> We have about 20 fonts cut out and we never have to cut custom templates for names anymore.


Are you talking about your MagneBling Rhinestone alphabet?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

No, AJ. For these we now use the Sticky Flock templates. We cut out individual letters with a contour box around each. That was it is very easy to line up.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Sick, That is a great point. I can't tell you how many name we have filed away that we will never use again. Everything we do custom now is with the flock template. We have about 20 fonts cut out and we never have to cut custom templates for names anymore. We make a ton of our megabling shirts for teams and leagues and can create the custom last name and number in a matter of minutes on the spot in our trailer at the event. Hope this helps. Keep up the great work! Man that CAMS sounds good though. Just can't justify it right now with the custom ability we now have.


I have started using a flock template, I actually make my own, very cheap. You cant beat the ability to overlap and stack different designs. 

It is still time consuming to use a precut lettering system and you will always run into the customer that will ask you for a larger or smaller font size, usually one you don't have precut. 

People love to watch machines work and they usually gather crowds. Those crowds usually generate additional orders. This happens around my embroidery machine and SP-300 printer all the time.

When things are slow I will put a design on the embroidery machine and do a few small prints on the SP-300 and it never fails, one person will stop to watch and the next thing you know you have a crowd.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

You got it. We do the same thing. We have a VP-300 and a Tajima Machine. People love to watch them work and then they start thinking of things that we can make them. 

I agree with the Flock templates. You dod always get the customers that want the letter 1/2 inch larger. Then I say, sure no problem. I will just be a $30 design and set up fee and they say. WOW, that letter you have there looks great, lets go with that one. LOL


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

to bling it on

I dont think that the templates will work for this reason. When I place the stones with the CAMMS machine I place them so closethat I think if the templates were a fraction off the stones would bump. Not to say it cant be done but with the camms machine the stone placement is robotic not you layering differnt color templates on top of each other if you are off 1/8 of an inch it becomes a mess. To whoever asked about the price The wholesale price is $60.00 for a transfer.

Bob


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

bob emb said:


> to bling it on
> 
> I dont think that the templates will work for this reason. When I place the stones with the CAMMS machine I place them so closethat I think if the templates were a fraction off the stones would bump. Not to say it cant be done but with the camms machine the stone placement is robotic not you layering differnt color templates on top of each other if you are off 1/8 of an inch it becomes a mess. To whoever asked about the price The wholesale price is $60.00 for a transfer.
> 
> Bob


I have used templates for up to 8 different pieces (stone size and/or colors), without a problem. A pain to cut all the templates, but it can be done. Also, you do not have to have DAS to use an alignment/framing system to help you keep your templates straight. Picture frames will serve the same function. The key to the alignment is in making sure you cut the templates correctly. If that is done, then the rest is pretty much fool proof.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a link to more on the alignment/framing process: Rhinestone Car Decals: show samples, discuss cutters, template material, application methods, etc - Page 48 - T-Shirt Forums

I hope I did that right


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I was looking at the precosia stones and got to wondering if anybody has tried the SS8 stones. Would really love to see what kind of comprimise they would make.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Here's a link to more on the alignment/framing process: Rhinestone Car Decals: show samples, discuss cutters, template material, application methods, etc - Page 48 - T-Shirt Forums
> 
> I hope I did that right


Thanks Slick.....I will have to try using a frame. 

Right now I usually cut guide holes to match up the different templates but the rhinestones that come out of the guide holes can lift and shift from template to template therefore making the the alignment sometimes more difficult. Eyeballing it works too if you only have a couple of templates to match up.

What is the thickness of the frame that you use? 

With the framing process does the transfer tape usually hover over the template so you can make adjustments before pressing the tape down to pick up rhinestones? Or will the tape immediately stick to a 4mm rhinestone because it sticks out of the template hole more?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I generally buy the flat edge poster frames. I can get them pretty cheaply at WalMart and they come in a good variety of sizes. The transfer tape which is stuck to the front of the frame will hover slightly above the template until you put pressure on it to make the stones stick. Be sure to allow a 1" margin around your template for the frame so that you don't have stones so close to the edge that there is not enough give in the transfer tape to pick them up. Also when using this method, it works best if you so the smaller stones first, and/or work from the inside of the design towards the outer edges if possible, especially when doing something like a fill with a differernt color outline. Also, depending on your working environment, it may be necessary to lightly spray your transfer paper with anti-static to keep the stones from jumping out the template while you are lining everything up


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

bling it on-

I tend to agree with you if you more than 3-4 colors and a total of 700 stones I say you will have problems. If the cut outs have any leeway_ bigger than the stone, all the stones are not in perfect alignment . When you see them on the screen they are all in alignment but when you pick them up you may have trouble, so any think after that could be out of alighment. As I amentioned my stones are set .02- .03 mm from eachother and even then on the CAMMS they may flip because I have them kissing. If you have 8 templated and thousands and thousands of stones I still do not think you can set that many templates with 4,000 stones as most of my designs have. I cannot say it does not work because I never have done it. I can only give you my experience with the CAMMS.

Bob


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Attached is a F15 fighter jet design I just made for some Air Force wives. They wanted to keep the design on the smaller side so I chose to do the F15 in the 2mm size so that I wouldn't loose to much detail. I used a 3mm size for the star and decided to cut just one template so that everything would stay aligned. 

As you can see all of the 2mm circles line up perfectly in the mock up image and they cut nice an straight for the template. Once I applied the transfer tape and lifted the design from the template there was some 2mm rhinestone shifting. I don't have a picture of the final design to show you but with some designs I had to do quite a bit of readjusting to get them back into a straight row which was very time consuming.

Personally I don't mind using the 2mm for areas to fill in or if I have a pattern where they are randomly placed and it's not as noticeable if you have slight shifting. But if I show a mock up image of a design with straight rows of rhinestones I would expect my finished product to look the same and for me the 2mm rhinestone achieves less than perfect results with SOME template pattern designs.

Now if I had a CAMS machine that would be a different story.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I am looking for a used CAMMS now I have also looked at the crystal press by ioline.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

BlingItOn, you are right. Because there tends to be more space around the 2mm stones in the template, there is more room for them to shift out of line. You might want to try readjusting the size of your holes so that you have enough space for the stones to fall in and come out of easily, but less "wiggle" room for them to shift. That's not always easy, but it does help.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice design Bling!! It looks like you did a good job with the template. I understand what you are saying about the stones wiggling. I have had some of that issue also. I thought part of it was static though!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Marilyn....I don't have many problems with static issues because my office is in my basement. 

When I get time I'm going to do some more circle test cuts and see if I need to adjust my circle size as Slick suggested. I thought I found the right size but maybe I need to do some adjustments.

Even though it took a little longer than I anticipate the final design turned out great and the customer was happy and that's what matters.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I work in my basement which is climate controlled. I use the static guard to spray the transfer tape. It really helps.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

For my 2mm stones, I went from cutting 2.3mm holes down to 2.15 holes. So far it's been working, and I have been able to eliminate a lot of the "shifting" of the stones, especially where you are trying to get a straigt line. I still use the Hartco, so I just make sure that I powder my template before I use it because there is little room for any "stickyness" of any kind, and I'm sure you all know what a pain it can be if your ss06 stones stick to the template.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just curious but anyone ever take some calipers and measure the stones to see if they are right on or slightly bigger or smaller than said size ?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

No. I can tell you that there are differences. I notice it more in the ss6 size.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

We cut the templates for SS6 depending on the material we are using. For the hartco material we cut at 2.2 and for the sticky flock we cut at 2.4. The sticky flock seems to have some of the flock fibers around the small holes and makes it harder to brush the stones in if you cut them the same size. We just made a video of us brushing in 2 templates. One with the Hartco material and one with the sticky flock to show the difference. One of the videos is the ss6 3 color design of the owl we had posted starting this thread. 

I will share the video here in a little bit. 

Matt


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is a video of us brushing in the big ss6 owl design with the sticky flock material and also brushing in a ss6 design with the regular template material. Just to compare the two material with the smaller stones. Hope this helps. 

‪Compare Rhinestone Template Materials Sticky Flock and Sand Blast‬‏ - YouTube

Matt


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Matt - you blow me away with your video's. They are awesome and full of great info too. Thank you!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm glad you did that video explaining using both template materials. I was thinking I would have to wait till I can save the cash for a roll of the sticky flock but I can just buy a few sheets for special templates and keep my hartco for most. If I ever get to go out and do anything.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Great video Matt....thank you for comparing the two types of template materials. 

I see the 2mm Owl design took approx. 10 minutes to do using the sticky flock. Approx. how long did it take you to do the same 3mm design? I'm assuming you used the sticky flock template material for that design too?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, we recorded the video of making that one to for the ss10 stones. They brush quicker with the sticky flock material than the ss6. Just need to produce it. We try to make videos for every situation to share with everyone, just need time to produce them all. Hope they help and if you can think of something you would like to see in a video just let us know and we can make a video to help people. 

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Pearls (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for showing the distinction in the artwork. When looking at the designs it reminds me of two pictures: one with more pixels per inch, the other with less. Or watching a HD channel and the same channel in analog.

To try and answer some of your questions: I like the ss6 simply because I like detail and I would charge more for the ss6 because ideally it has more detail (but also more stones) which would mean more time to set up. If there wasn't any "extra" detail using the ss6, I wouldn't use it. I would use the ss10 (unless the customer wanted the ss6). Thanks again for showing the difference


----------



## rmljr (May 17, 2011)

Matt, 

You sell 80% more 10 ss stones however you state that the better detail and facets can be had by using 6ss stones. 

If so and depending on the design the 6 ss stones would be the preference in order to increase sales.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

rmljr said:


> Matt,
> 
> You sell 80% more 10 ss stones however you state that the better detail and facets can be had by using 6ss stones.
> 
> If so and depending on the design the 6 ss stones would be the preference in order to increase sales.


Not Really RML, With the SS6 you are going to get better detail which mean more stones and more facet, but you will be using alot more stones increasing your cost. I would say now about 80%-90% of the design we make use ss10 stones and people LOVE them. There are some like the design in this image that the customer request ss6 stones. Well we let them know there is a good difference in price for that because we use alot more stones and the design takes much longer. Hope this helps.


----------



## rmljr (May 17, 2011)

Thanks. 

So after doing the cost v price analysis then one would know best which direction to go. 

I might like to keep a blend of each with the higher percentage of product on the lower cost 10ss. 

Depending on one's market a trial test would help.


----------

